# Rockford Fosgate OEQ2 10 Band Equalizer



## enemyofsilence (Jun 15, 2011)

theres 3 days left to bid!! like new condition! (yes its my item so if you have any ques, just lmk!)

Rockford Fosgate OEQ2 10 Band Equalizer | eBay


----------



## enemyofsilence (Jun 15, 2011)

2 days!


----------



## enemyofsilence (Jun 15, 2011)

less than 24 hours to go! bid please kthanksbye


----------



## enemyofsilence (Jun 15, 2011)

1 hr 20 min left. final bump


----------

